# Avatar Upgrade for Members



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2017)

Staff held a discussion on upgrading members avatars and we all came to an agreement and decided to up the avie size for all of you. Hope you enjoy the new dimensions. 

*Changes:*

1) All normal members now have 175x250 avatars 
2) All avatar contest prize winners now have 175x350 avatars​

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2017)

@Milk make me a big banana

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brian (Oct 20, 2017)

so if 175x350 is now a regular big avy

whats the extra big avy

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2017)

Does this mean I can get a 175x350 Goethe price of the old 175x250?

@Aphrodite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> @Milk make me a big banana


Go to my shop and request one


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuck the plebs
What about seniors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice, what are sig limits again?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nice, what are sig limits again?


3mb


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 20, 2017)

Good question Milk. Are the 175x350 ones 15 points now? If so, will we get an extra big 175 x 650 one for 25 points? Are traps gay?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2017)

John Sheppard said:


> Good question Milk. Are the 175x350 ones 15 points now? If so, will we get an extra big 175 x 650 one for 25 points? Are traps gay?


I doubt it'll be bigger than like 275x450


----------



## Bonly (Oct 20, 2017)

I love you guys


----------



## John Wick (Oct 20, 2017)

@Rinoa @Kenneth said I can have a 275x400 avatar make it so plz

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Fuck the plebs
> What about seniors?


Asking the real questions.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2017)

John Sheppard said:


> Good question Milk. Are the 175x350 ones 15 points now? If so, will we get an extra big 175 x 650 one for 25 points? Are traps gay?



The super big avatar prize has been done away with. 



Didi said:


> Fuck the plebs
> What about seniors?



Senior members are in the same boat as the plebs.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NO (Oct 20, 2017)

Dream said:


> The super big avatar prize has been done away with.


That's unfortunate.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2017)

Points havent changed for the 175 x 350 avie. So far its still the same.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2017)

Also no the 350 will continue to be the biggest avie.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 20, 2017)

John Wick said:


> @Rinoa @Kenneth said I can have a 275x400 avatar make it so plz


No not after what you did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 20, 2017)

So that explains why my Avvy was a bit bigger. I thought I was losing enough sanity than what I normally lost.


----------



## Eros (Oct 20, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> No not after what you did


What did he do now?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 20, 2017)

It's about time us plebs got some love.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Points havent changed for the 175 x 350 avie. So far its still the same.




I hate you guys sometimes


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 21, 2017)

We upgraded the avies and yet you guys still arent happy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> We upgraded the avies and yet you guys still arent happy?


It's mostly a joke..


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 21, 2017)

Milk said:


> It's mostly a joke..



Ok good was gonna special request for you to be set to 150 x 150.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok good was gonna special request for you to be set to 150 x 150.


Thats power aboos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 21, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> We upgraded the avies and yet you guys still arent happy?



You can never please everyone.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 21, 2017)

Milk said:


> Thats power aboos



Oh you are right.. 125 x 125  



Mr. Waffles said:


> You can never please everyone.



I know

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You can never please everyone.


Or in your case anyone


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

Why can't we be friends?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 21, 2017)

You’re so cute Steph

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 21, 2017)

noice


----------



## Eros (Oct 21, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh you are right.. 125 x 125


Well, if we could also use 200 x 200 alternatively considering that the total dimensions of 175 x 250 are 43,750 pixels and 200 x 200 is 40,000 pixels. Still, it's considerably larger, and I love it!


----------



## Ashi (Oct 21, 2017)

@Senjougahara Hitagi

So no more excuses

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 21, 2017)

Ashi said:


> @Senjougahara Hitagi
> 
> So no more excuses


tru

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2017)

2nd best decision mods have done


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 21, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> 2nd best decision mods have done



What was the first?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> What was the first?



Migrating to XenForo.


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 21, 2017)

first, free name change per year, afterwards big avatars to all, and now even bigger avatars to all. you guys just keeps giving!

too bad the big ones looks shit on mobile. i wonder what magic orojackson use to fixit. thats why 150x150/175x175 will still be the best way to wear it, at least in my symmetric mind.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 21, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Migrating to XenForo.



I dunno i prefer VB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 21, 2017)

John Wick said:


> @Rinoa @Kenneth said I can have a 275x400 avatar make it so plz


I don't want to get between your romance with Kenneth, and apparently with Ying too.


Kenneth said:


> No not after what you did


----------



## John Wick (Oct 21, 2017)

Rinoa said:


> I don't want to get between your romance with Kenneth, and apparently with Ying too.


nothing to come between you've already shown to be far better listener than kenneth he never replies to my shitposts


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

This ava upgrade is sick


----------



## Atlas (Oct 21, 2017)

Milk said:


> This ava upgrade is sick



That Stain set is sick.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 21, 2017)

Atlas said:


> That Stain set is sick.


Tanks, just got done making it.

I make gif sets for people if you're interested

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 22, 2017)

The points for the 175x350 avatar in hvoa,  kcc,  bh,  literature and football have been lowered to 21 points.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Oct 22, 2017)

Well Holy Shit that's awesome!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 22, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## baconbits (Oct 23, 2017)

Mider T said:


> @Milk make me a big banana



You gotta be born with that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yin (Oct 24, 2017)

What happened to seniority?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 24, 2017)

I really have to say these 175x250 looks so good


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hokage Naruto Uzumaki said:


> What happened to seniority?



Tbf seniority was phased out when we switched the forums from VB to what we have now. There were no senior perks currently and you couldn’t get the 175x250 just for being a senior. You could only win it by winning forum contests and getting points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> 2) All avatar contest prize winners now have 175x350 avatars​


I started a contest in the Sports Bar -> American Football section.  Who would I talk to about approving avatar prizes for the winner?

I asked Parallax about it but he hasn't responded.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2017)

LayZ said:


> I started a contest in the Sports Bar -> American Football section.  Who would I talk to about approving avatar prizes for the winner?
> 
> I asked Parallax about it but he hasn't responded.



The only avie prize now is the 350 but lemme tag some mods for you ok.

@ane @Khaleesi @Charlotte D. Kurisu 

one of them should be able to help you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> The only avie prize now is the 350 but lemme tag some mods for you ok.
> 
> @ane @Khaleesi @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> one of them should be able to help you.



What's American Football?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 26, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's American Football?



Oh american football.. my bad i dunno but you can help.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh american football.. my bad i dunno but you can help.



Nope. Never visited any NFL threads, let alone contribute. I also don't have any powers in the sports section.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 26, 2017)

We probably would be more apt to give contest points than just big avatar rights.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2017)

Do you guys think we could discuss giving people points for hosting in or maybe even winning/getting top 3 in mafia games? I think we put a _lot _of time and work into hosting and playing our games and we totally deserve some points for that.

It might also help send some much needed new blood our way!


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 26, 2017)

LayZ said:


> I started a contest in the Sports Bar -> American Football section.  Who would I talk to about approving avatar prizes for the winner?
> 
> I asked Parallax about it but he hasn't responded.


Hmmm I don’t know about actual avatar prizes, we might just be able to approve points to purchase a bigger avatar (only option now is 175x350) 

I’ll discuss it with Ane though and let you know what we decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> The only avie prize now is the 350 but lemme tag some mods for you ok.
> 
> @ane @Khaleesi @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> one of them should be able to help you.





Khaleesi said:


> Hmmm I don’t know about actual avatar prizes, we might just be able to approve points to purchase a bigger avatar (only option now is 175x350)
> 
> I’ll discuss it with Ane though and let you know what we decide.


Thank you both for your help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2017)

>Expecting Parallax to respond to mod shit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baconbits (Oct 27, 2017)

Shizune said:


> Do you guys think we could discuss giving people points for hosting in or maybe even winning/getting top 3 in mafia games? I think we put a _lot _of time and work into hosting and playing our games and we totally deserve some points for that.
> 
> It might also help send some much needed new blood our way!



@Law is working on contest points for the Mafia section.  He'll have an announcement on that in the near future.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 27, 2017)

LayZ said:


> I started a contest in the Sports Bar -> American Football section.  Who would I talk to about approving avatar prizes for the winner?
> 
> I asked Parallax about it but he hasn't responded.



When will this contest end and how many winners will there be?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 27, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> When will this contest end and how many winners will there be?


First round ends December 31st 2017. The final round ends February 4th, 2018.

1 winner for each round, so 2 winners total. It is possible for one member to win both rounds.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 27, 2017)

LayZ said:


> First round ends December 31st 2017. The final round ends February 4th, 2018.
> 
> 1 winner for each round, so 2 winners total. It is possible for one member to win both rounds.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Table (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't even know what size that is... someone draw it for me


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 1, 2017)

Table said:


> I don't even know what size that is... someone draw it for me


​

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 4, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> ​


I want to resiz everyone's avatars now who is using 150x200


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

How the hell does 123fire have a large avatar?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 5, 2017)

Milk said:


> How the hell does 123fire have a large avatar?




Rinoa took care of it. It should be gone now.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 5, 2017)

123fire said:


> First @DeathTheBeast and now you. why are u guys pissed that i have a big avatar? oh sorry HAD


I wasn't.
I was just curious why you had one. I have one because of the Halloween contest.
I assumed you had a reason for having one.
if I was pissed I would say something like "Why the fuck does @123fire get a large avatar even though he didn't win any contest or something, that seems unfair"
But I didn't. I simply asked why you had one.
When I'm mad, I like to make it obvious.
Now you're pissing me off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 5, 2017)

123fire said:


> First @DeathTheBeast and now you. why are u guys pissed that i have a big avatar? oh sorry HAD


Well since you want to be obnoxious about it. It's because those who have anything bigger than a 175x250 avatar had to work for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 5, 2017)

123fire said:


> Sorry but the admins didn't realize my avatar it could have been large even now.i partially blame you  . we're still friends though


There's contests and shit to get it back to large size. One will come up eventually


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Nov 21, 2017)

how do you put a gif as a avatar?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 21, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> how do you put a gif as a avatar?


It has to be within the file limits. 175x250 and under 1mb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suit (Nov 26, 2017)

devalues my avatar only ironma-

oh wait wrong site


----------



## Rohan (Dec 10, 2017)

Avatar size should be 150 X 300. Height should be 300.


----------

